# Vista oder XP?



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Hallo.
Da ich mir demnächst einen neuen Rechner hole, brauch ich noch ein Betriebssystem. Das Betriebssystem wird nicht vorinstalliert sein, da ich den Rechner selbst zusammenbaue. Also hab ich die freie Auswahl.
Ich würde ja mein altes XP, welches ich jetzt benutze weiterbenutzen, aber die Version wird nicht als Original anerkannt -> Keine Patches/Servicepacks und Co.
Ich hatte zwar hier auf dem Rechner noch keine Probleme dadurch, dass ich keine Patches installiert habe, aber wenn ich schon einen neuen Rechner kaufe, kanns ja auch gleich ein originales Betriebssystem sein. 
Nur soll ich mir jetzt nochmal XP holen oder Vista? Irgendwie kann ich mich mit Vista nicht so Recht anfreunden, aber so schlimm kanns ja gar nicht sein oder?

Also wie sehr ihr das? XP für einen Bruchteil weniger Geld oder gleich Vista?
Das was ich bisher über Vista gehört hab hat mich halt nicht so wirklich überzeugt.
Und 100% Linux bzw andere OS Systeme kommen für mich auch nicht infrage.


----------



## PhoenixLoe (8. August 2007)

Es ist glaube ich nach wie vor die bessere Wahl, sich für XP zu entscheiden. Vista steckt noch viel zu tief in den Kinderschuhen: schlechte Hardware-Unterstützung, Bugs an allen Ecken und Enden uvm., was den Spaß am Betriebssystem sehr schnell ausbremst. XP hat das schon mehr oder weniger durchlaufen. Deshalb solltest du es vorerst verwenden. In einem Jahr solltest du dich nochmal umschauen, ob Vista dann bessere Kritik erhält, als es momentan der Fall ist.

Gruß
PhoenixLoe


----------



## Suchfunktion (8. August 2007)

Richtig!

Also benutz erstmal das Nicht-Patchbare XP und "besorg" dir dann in ~6 Monaten ein "original" Vista.
Fuer ein halbes Jahr kann man ruhig noch XP verwenden.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Naja ich würde wenn dann dauerhaft XP weiterverwenden, bis es nicht mehr vertretbar ist bzw bis der nächste neue PC kommt, was vermutlich eher der Fall sein wird.
Also es wird schon eine Dauerhafte entscheidung sein. Ich schätze mal bis 2010 würde ich dann noch mit XP arbeiten/spielen usw.

Ich hab grad eben auch noch mit meinem Bruder telefoniert und er sieht auch keinen Sinn in Vista, ich mein WOZU bitte brauch ich Vista? DX10 wär vielleicht ein Argument, aber da ich eh keine DX10 kompatible Grafikkarte kaufen werde (die X1950), kann mir das auch egal sein.

Ich bin zwar wie gesagt mit einem ungepatchtem XP bisher gut klargekommen, aber ich glaube ich kaufe mir dann ein neues, für 2-3 Jahre oder mehr lohnt sich das sicherlich.
Bis 2010 gibt's doch glaube ich noch Patches für XP oder?

Also mir fällt nix ein, was ich in XP vermisse, was mir Vista bieten könnte, wobei ich Vista ehrlichgesagt nicht gut kenne.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Ich möchte dazu sagen, dass XP durchaus vertretbar ist, da die einzigen Programme, die auf lange Sicht Vista benötigen werden PC-Spiele sind wegen Shader 4 und DirectX 10. Allerdings werden noch mindestens ein Jahr die Spiele einen Fallback auf DirectX 9 haben. Von daher ist denke ich erst ein umstieg nötig sobald du dich dafür entscheidest ein Spiel zu spielen, dass Vista benötigt.

Allerdings möchte ich sagen, dass Vista nicht so unausgereift ist wie einige Behaupten. Es läuft stabil und flüssig, alle Treiber und Programme arbeiten. Spätestens im Kompatibilitätsmodus, der im Gegensatz zu XP sehr zuverlässig arbeitet.

Zu der Grafikkarte sei gesagt, dass Nvidia wesentlich zuverlässigere Treiber produziert und rein technologisch weiter ist als AMD/ATI. Außerdem sind die aktuellen Karten noch zu schwach für DirectX10... d.h. sie haben ganz schön zu kämpfen eine ordentliche Framerate zu liefern.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Also ihr seid praktisch auch der Meinung, wenn ich eh keine DX10 Karte hab, kann ich ruhig noch ein paar Jahre mit XP arbeiten? Mit XP komm ich nämlich ganz gut zurecht und wie gesagt, es gibt dann ja keinen wirklichen Grund auf Vista umzusteigen.

Also danke für eure Antworten, ich werde mich dann wohl für XP entscheiden außer es schafft noch jemand mich inerhalb der nächsten 1-2 Tage vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen


----------



## fluessig (8. August 2007)

Ich rate dir zu XP, gerade weil du dir diese Grafikkarte kaufen willst. Vista läuft zwar auf meinem Rechner auch stabil, aber es hat einfach keinerlei Vorzüge zu bieten, weshalb ich es im Regal versauern lasse (hab die Ultimate Version). 

Zu der Grafikkarte will ich dir noch was sagen, da ich selber eine Sapphire X1950 Pro mit 512 MB Ram hab. Ich hab mir die Karte für meinen AGP Port gekauft, da sie letztes Jahr noch das absolute Topmodell für 3D Leistung bei den AGP Karten war und dabei noch 100 Euro günstiger als das langsamere Nvidia Topmodell. Gesetzt den Fall du willst an die Karte nur einen Monitor hängen und erwartest nicht zu viel unter Linux, dann schlag zu. Wenn du aber wie ich 2 Monitore verwenden willst, dann kann ich dir nur dringenst abraten diese Karte zu kaufen, denn egal welche Treiber Versionen ich bisher probiert hab, ich hatte nur Ärger. Im Prinzip muss ich bei jedem 2ten Neustart meine Systemeinstellungen für den 2ten Monitor aktualisieren. Sowas hab ich bei meiner vorherigen nvidia 6600 GT nicht erlebt.

Ich werd demnächst dem neuesten Ati Treiber nochmal eine Chance geben und dann nochmal Stellung dazu nehmen, bisher komm ich mit den Omega Treibern am besten klar, aber die Mängel im 2 Monitor-Betrieb sind meiner Meinung nach ein Kaufargument für Nvidia Karten.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (8. August 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis aber ich denke komme mit einem Monitor klar 
Also ich denke dann ist alles klar, danke euch


----------



## Nilsi_1992 (8. August 2007)

Also ich würde XP nehmen


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Gibs dazu auch mehr als die simple Aussage? Zum Beispiel nen Grund warum du XP bevorzugst? Oder glaubst du deine Meinung wird so hoch geschätzt, dass allein das für die Entscheidung zu XP genügt? Denk mal drüber nach was ein Beitrag liefern sollte


----------



## Grimreaper (8. August 2007)

Mich würde auch interessieren wie viele von denen, die hier Empfehlungen abgegeben haben selber Vista benutzt haben und in welchem Umfang.


----------



## oyla12 (8. August 2007)

Mach doch ein Multibootsystem. Nimm dein altes win xp was nicht ganz t und wenn Vista aus den Kinderschuhen raus is holst du dir Vista. Ich persöhnlich habe Vista schon und noch nicht negatives an erfahrungen gemacht. Selbst meine w-lan karte die nur für xp war t noch mit Vista. 

Du kannst übrigens mit Vista Spiele z.b. spielen die per knopfdruck(Häckchen) auf  
win xp sp2 laufen (weiß jetzt net wie das heißt).

also nimm ma erst dein altes xp und steig dann um.


MFG oyla12


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Ich habe Vista Ultimate 5 Monate getestet und war angenehm von einigen Features überrascht. Explizit die Suchleiste und die Datenträgerindizierung haben es mir angetan. Anders als bei XP arbeitet die Indizierung sehr performant und beschleunigt die Suche erheblich. Auch lief es auf meinem System (3,2GHz Pentium 4 Sockel 478 und 2GB Ram) sehr stabil. Meine gesamte Hardware funktionierte. Nur für meinen Wlan-Stick gab es noch keinen Vista-Treiber allerdings schaffte der XP-Treiber Abhilfe. Auch PC-Spiele liefen gut und performant. Allerdings tat sich nach 5 Monaten Benutzung ein Problem auf. Im Explorer ließen sich nicht mehr mehrere Dateien auswählen da sonst das System hängen blieb. Ich hab mich nicht großartig mit der Lösung des Problems auseinander gesetzt, da die Testlizenz sowieso auslief und ich mich mehr mit Ubuntu beschäfftigte.

@oyla12: Vista kostet immer noch Geld. Und das nicht zu knapp. Und wie er schon sagte ist es eine relativ endgültige Entscheidung.


----------



## oyla12 (8. August 2007)

ja ich weiß auch das das Geld kostet aber wenn er auch neuere Sachen benutzen will aber auch nicht aufs alte verzichten möchte kann er doch sein vorhandenes XP (wofür er nichts zahlen muss) nehmen und nebenbei noch Vista (wofür er Zahlen muss) raufladen. so hat er beides und brauch sich nicht quälen was er nimmt, da musst du mir echt geben Raubkopierer.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. August 2007)

Nein. Wenn man sich für Vista entscheidet ist es sinnlos mit XP ein System zu behalten, dass nicht mehr als Vista kann.Ein Multi-Boot ist vielleicht sinnvoll bei Linux und Windows aber 2 Windowssysteme zu nutzen finde ich mehr oder weniger sinnlos.


----------



## oyla12 (9. August 2007)

na ja ich würds so machen... aber das ist eh seine Entscheidung^^ wenn ich mir eins aussuchen müsste würde ich aber Vista nehmen wenn er das denn paar ma Updatet und aktualisiert t das im entefekt ja auch(besser).


----------



## Twinsetter (9. August 2007)

@Irgendjemand_1

Also wenn ich Deinen ersten Post lese, dann hört sich das so an, als würdest Du mit einer "Raubkopie" arbeiten.
Ich möchte Dir hier aber nichts unterstellen, obwohl Deine Formulierungen schon etwas merkwürdig klingen. Eine normale XP Installation kann man problemlos updaten bzw. Patches einspielen.  Bei einer gecrackten Installation funktioniert das natürlich nicht.

Doch nun zu Deinem eigentlichen Anliegen. Vista hat keione signifikanten Vorteile gegenüber XP. Insbesondere ältere Programme können Probleme mit Vista haben, da sie oft nicht windowskonform arbeiten und z.B. Konfigurationsdaten im Programmverzeichnis ablegen. Vista läßt normalerweise keine Schreibaktionen im Programmverzeichnis zu, allerdings läßt sich dieses Feature auch abschalten.
Es spricht also nichts gegen die weitere Verwendung von XP. 
Ich würde aber Dualboot einrichten mit XP und Vista. Vista ist das modernere System und läuft auch stabil und flüssig (entsprechende Hardware vorausgesetzt). Ich selbst habe auch Vista Ultimate neben anderen Systemen installiert. Es gibt von Ultimate eine Version ohne Umverpackung, Bedienungsanleitung, Support etc. für ca. 200€, die ist aber völlig legal, so daß man ruhig schlafen kann.  
Zusätzlich würde ich noch eine Partition anlegen wo man die persönlichen Daten ablegt, so daß von beiden Systemen drauf zugegriffen werden kann.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (9. August 2007)

Twinsetter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Irgendjemand_1
> 
> Also wenn ich Deinen ersten Post lese, dann hört sich das so an, als würdest Du mit einer "Raubkopie" arbeiten.
> Ich möchte Dir hier aber nichts unterstellen, obwohl Deine Formulierungen schon etwas merkwürdig klingen. Eine normale XP Installation kann man problemlos updaten bzw. Patches einspielen.  Bei einer gecrackten Installation funktioniert das natürlich nicht.
> ...



Also das mit der Raubkopie wollte ich eigentlich schon ganz am Anfang klarstellen, ich habs dann aber doch gelassen. Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie die gesamte Geschichte meines Betriebssystemes ist, das XP hat meine Mutter organisiert. Jedenfalls hat meine Mutter AFAIK den Rechner hier fertig vorinstalliert gekauft. Und ich glaub am Anfang war die Windowsversion noch original, aber ich hab den dann auch 1-2 mal plattgemacht (der hat erst meinem Bruder gehört) und keine Ahnung wie das alles zustande gekommen ist ... Naja auch egal.


So und um nochmal ein Missverständnis aus dem Weg zu räumen. Ich will gar nicht beide  Systeme auf meinem PC haben. Die Frage war, ob ich XP oder Vista nehme, weil ich zwar eigentlich XP bevorzugen würde, aber XP und Vista preislich gleich liegen (die günstigste Version ca. 70 Euro). Eigentlich bin ich gar nicht an Vista interessiert und ich hätte auch nie in Betracht gezogen, es jetzt zu kaufen, wären da nicht die Umstände, dass mein altes XP nicht als original anerkannt wird und beide in etwa gleich teuer sind.

Eine Ultra Version für weiß ich wie viel Hundert Euro kommt eh nicht in Frage, dann hätte es ja gar nichts gebracht mit der Hardware zu sparen, wenn dann eh nochmal 200 Euro oder so draufkommen 

Also von daher will ich keine 2 Windowssysteme auf meinem Rechner haben, sondern nur eins. Ich hab jetzt nur ernsthaft überlegt, ob ich das bewährte XP nehmen soll, oder Vista, was meiner Meinung nach bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten keine Vorteile und eventuell Nachteile bringt.


----------



## Twinsetter (9. August 2007)

Also dann ist doch alles klar. Ich würde dann XP nehmen.

Sei demnächst mit Deinen Formulierungen ein wenig vorsichtiger. Mir ist das ja egal, aber es gibt auch Leute die solche Foren lesen um anderen an den A..... zu fassen - Du weißt was ich meine. Es ist ja bekanntlich kein Prob eine IP zurück zu verfolgen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

Wie schon gesagt ist der einzige Vorzug von Vista DirectX10... aber das hat noch Zeit. Wie äußert es sich denn, dass dein XP nicht als orginal anerkannt wird? Kann es nicht aktiviert werden? Bei OEM-Versionen muss erst der Product-Key geändert werden bevor sie sich aktivieren lassen. Dies geht über Product-Key ändern und dort wird der Key eingegeben, der sich meistens irgendwo am Rechner befindet.


----------



## Grimreaper (9. August 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Wie schon gesagt ist der einzige Vorzug von Vista DirectX10...


Argh, so unwahr! Ich zitiere DICH: "Explizit die Suchleiste und die Datenträgerindizierung haben es mir angetan. Anders als bei XP arbeitet die Indizierung sehr performant und beschleunigt die Suche erheblich".
Weitere Neuerungen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Features_new_to_Windows_Vista


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. August 2007)

Mh... da hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: Ich meinte die einzige Neuerung für die ein Umstieg wirklich nötig ist. Den Rest braucht man nicht wirklich. Und auch DirectX 10 braucht man (noch) nicht.


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (9. August 2007)

Twinsetter hat gesagt.:


> Also dann ist doch alles klar. Ich würde dann XP nehmen.
> 
> Sei demnächst mit Deinen Formulierungen ein wenig vorsichtiger. Mir ist das ja egal, aber es gibt auch Leute die solche Foren lesen um anderen an den A..... zu fassen - Du weißt was ich meine. Es ist ja bekanntlich kein Prob eine IP zurück zu verfolgen.



Ja, vielleicht hast du recht 



			
				Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie schon gesagt ist der einzige Vorzug von Vista DirectX10... aber das hat noch Zeit. Wie äußert es sich denn, dass dein XP nicht als orginal anerkannt wird? Kann es nicht aktiviert werden? Bei OEM-Versionen muss erst der Product-Key geändert werden bevor sie sich aktivieren lassen. Dies geht über Product-Key ändern und dort wird der Key eingegeben, der sich meistens irgendwo am Rechner befindet.



Naja ich kann halt keine Updates usw installieren, das heißt, ich hab kein Service Pack o.Ä drauf. Und Software kann ich von Microsoft auch nicht installieren (zB sowas wie ein Update vom Mediaplayer).
Aktivieren kann ich das auch nicht mehr, keine Ahnung, ist ja jetzt eigentlich auch egal, kauf ich mir halt ein neues XP.

Vielleicht wirds ja irgendwann mal ein Vista, aber im Moment kann mich das nicht überzeugen und keines der Argumente in dem Thread hier hat mich davon überzeugt.
Mit XP komm ich halt super klar.


----------



## Norbert Eder (9. August 2007)

Windows Vista enthält viele, teils größere, teils kleinere, Veränderungen und Verbesserungen. Aus diesen Gründen, daraus resultierend, dass du XP auch kaufen müsstest und bezüglich der gesteigerten Sicherheit von Vista würde ich auf jeden Fall zu Vista raten.

Ein Dualboot XP/Vista ist absolut überflüssig. Wenn dann ein XP-Image mittels VirtualPC drauf und fertig.


----------

